# foundation costs



## hoppy (8 Aug 2009)

we are hoping to extend a small farm workers cottage by building an 82 square metre extension (an the moment considering timberframe) and are wondering what kind of cost we would be looking at to have the foundations layed for the timber frame!


----------



## hoppy (8 Aug 2009)

forgot to add we are in south tipp!


----------



## hoppy (8 Aug 2009)

thanx fpr all the info, we are aware of what we are building and also the regs, we are just trying to get a rough idea of the cost of laying foundations the reason i said we are in south tipp is prices vary throughout the country!


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Aug 2009)

You need to give a little more info on the foundation spec, costs could vary wildly depending on whether its a strip or raft foundation. PM me if you want to email on the drawings and I can give you a pretty accurate cost.


----------



## hoppy (12 Aug 2009)

hi baldyman thats for the offer  will pm you.


----------



## Pope John 11 (12 Aug 2009)

hoppy said:


> hi baldyman thats for the offer will pm you.


 
As a matter of interest have you got an engineer to sign off on the foundations. Foundation type depends on the existing ground conditions on the site.


----------



## hoppy (13 Aug 2009)

no we dont have an engineer yet ,
, we are just trying to get a ball park figure for foundations to give us an idea of what we are looking at!


----------

